# Rameau: Zoroastre on Blu-ray



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> 2006(LI) - Christopher Rousset - Les Talens Lyriques + The Drottningholm Theatre Orchestra and Chorus + Jennie Lindstrom and the Drottningholm Theatre Dancers
> 
> Zoroastre - Anders J. Dahlin
> Abramane - Evgueniy Alexiev
> ...


----------

